# New board is damaged!



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

pics would help, my board got beat up pretty good on my second day out with it by some asshole trying to snake a box from me. a good 2 inces of my top sheet was sticking straight up. i guerrilla glued it and clamped it for 48 hours. ive had it out like 5 times since and its held fine.


----------



## Movendi (Jun 23, 2008)

ah what the hell.. i thought i upped the pics??

here they are

edit: see below


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Re-fail. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

i dont see pics


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Damn, that guy effed it up pretty good. You should have made him pay for the damages.

Looks like parts of your board actually cracked including the edges. Not a real good thing, but not the end of the world since it is on nose only. Epoxy and clamp is my suggestion. Gotta ask others how to do it though, I have never done it before.


----------



## Movendi (Jun 23, 2008)

So you reckon i should rent out this weekend or can i just tape it up and ride and wait to repair on monday?

New host:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So, where's the pics of the guy after you punched him in the fawking face???

Considering it's a new board and you've got $550 invested already, I'd take it to a good local shop and tell them to do the best they can.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Riding it isn't your problem. Unless you do a lot of nose presses or switch tail presses, it won't really affect you. The problem lies in the fact that you might damage the board further from impacts. If it wasn't cracked, then it wouldn't be such a big deal. You definitely have cracks on that board which is bad news. So, the choice is yours. Risk or no risk, but definitely still rideable.

I second gorge's opinion. Take it to a local shop or even the resort shop and see what they can do.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

This seems to happen a lot with mervin boards that is why I am really hesitant to buy another one even though they have some fun boards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

1. fill the gash generously with epoxy.
2. allow to dry properly.
3. go ride and don't worry about it.

alasdair


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Seriously, this is nothing to worry about. You would have a freaking heart attack if you looked at the tip and tail of my board! Epoxy and a clamp is the easiest fix but even if you don't have time to do that you'll be fine riding it. That right there though is the reason I have stayed away from the Mervin boards... without a fully wrapped edge that is generally what happens. Of course my Rome has fully wrapped edges and it's still a mess but they seem to happen much quicker on the mervin boards...


----------



## tpeezy (Jan 18, 2010)

this might be the immature 22 year old in me but i would've started punching the guy out until i got pulled off.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Leo said:


> Riding it isn't your problem. Unless you do a lot of nose presses or switch tail presses, it won't really affect you. The problem lies in the fact that you might damage the board further from impacts. If it wasn't cracked, then it wouldn't be such a big deal. You definitely have cracks on that board which is bad news. So, the choice is yours. Risk or no risk, but definitely still rideable.
> 
> I second gorge's opinion. Take it to a local shop or even the resort shop and see what they can do.


It doesnt look like its cracked...it looks like he chopped across his topsheet and scratched a portion of the topsheet down to the white layer below it...to crack it like that would be quite difficult. The pic of the base of the board looks nearly pristine...

The actual damage itself sucks, i hate when people hit my SL-R even now a year later...but that damage should do nothing to affect your board at all, even if your a park rat..you dont ride on your nose edge..thats why they dont even fully wrap the edges because it is never touching anything. Put a bit of epoxy, maybe take a exacto knife or something to cut some of the ragged edges off and clean it up abit...a small amount of 2 part epoxy and let it dry. That should keep it from becoming a source of delam..

Be glad thats where he hit...as its nothing but cosmetic damage really..if he hit that hard on your metal edge he could have fucked it up.
In the very unlikely case that it did crack your board all the way through(and isnt just a topsheet scratch), make sure you get it epoxied up and give it proper time to dry before taking it out.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

the good thing is its on the nose or tail whatever that is. and you dont ride on that part so its probably not going to get worse. you could try and bend some of the big parts back into place and put some epoxy around the whole thing just to heal it. its never going to look pretty but it shouldnt get much worse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> 1. fill the gash generously with epoxy.
> 2. allow to dry properly.
> 3. go ride and don't worry about it.
> 
> alasdair


Excellent advice right there. Cosmetic damage, really. Don't worry about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh shit man.... Information should've been exchanged and verified on this one... That dood should be responsible for this

It's pretty mashed up man, I dunno about fixing it


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

o shit that sucks


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

tpeezy said:


> this might be the immature 22 year old in me but i would've started punching the guy out until i got pulled off.


yeah,i try to keep my cool most of the time,but he would have gotten the shit beat out of him.that really sucks man.
oh and thats a mature 32 year old talkin.
i didnt know they made boards w/o steel all the way around.


----------

